# 7" Android Tablet In Dash



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Well after a bit of research about after market double din head units and Car-PC type replacement systems I finally decided to opt for an Android Tablet for use as an add on and not a replacement for my stereo. I still have full functional use of my stereo/XM/setting controls/ETC but when I switch to AUX the fun begins. I have it set to power up when the car is turned on or to AUX power (currently through a usb cig adapter but will be hardwired soon) and by using anyscreentime (app) it prevents the unit from sleeping, although it dims when not in use, and when I turn off the power it sleeps within a minute. Currently have to pause the music before it sleeps or it will run while the car is off, but looking into app killers to pause or stop the music app when it sleeps. I have full GPS routing which mutes the music to tell me when/where to turn. With a bluetooth OSB adapter you can use an app to monitor your tach/speed/etc as well as check your codes. Still getting a few more tweaks but I'm happy with the outcome so far.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How are you playing music off your Android?


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm using ProPlayer app. since it works well with iSyncr to allow me to track rating changes, playlists, etc all while syncing with iTunes (previously an iPhone user until recently) and I have the music loaded on a 32GB micro sd. 3.5mm to 3.5mm ran to the AUX port in the console.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You did my vision of what I wanted to do! 

Where did you get the dash kit for the infotainment system? 

How did you mount the tablet?

Which tablet is that?

Lots of questions I know but I have been itching to do this for a while!


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Tablet is a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (smallest one I could find and it's a close fit.

Screen protector on the tablet first then doublesided (permanent) tape. Will require slowly cutting tape then removing screen protector to remove the tablet.

JY Custom CCRUZ-74 2 Piece Navi & Digital Display Housing

Above link is the place I found the display relocation kit and the bezel for the screen... had to make a couple small modifications to it (removing two tabs, trimming one tab, and had to cut a small rectangle in dash to plug in the sync cable (since you have to be able to sync without removing the tablet)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wmschoonover said:


> I'm using ProPlayer app. since it works well with iSyncr to allow me to track rating changes, playlists, etc all while syncing with iTunes (previously an iPhone user until recently) and I have the music loaded on a 32GB micro sd. 3.5mm to 3.5mm ran to the AUX port in the console.


 I would strongly recommend changing to the Bluetooth PDIM and using the A2DP interface on your tablet. The sound quality is that much better.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the price of that kit. Are you in the U.S?


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah... US... that's why I bought from them. They ship out of CA but the same kit can be found on ebay from Korea for about $100. Shipping ran $15 and received it in 3-4 days.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

would thing work in a 2012 LT cruze?


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2012 LS... I'd assume as long as you have the same type display it should work.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

wmschoonover said:


> Screen protector on the tablet first then doublesided (permanent) tape. Will require slowly cutting tape then removing screen protector to remove the tablet.


From this description I'm guessing the tablet is mounted behind the bezel?


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes it's behind the bezel. I may work on a removable option later by modifying what I have but I'm happy with leaving it in the dash since I purchased it as a replacement to spending the money on a stereo.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Exactly what I wanted to do. Thanks for the link and getting the ball rolling on this.


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

well too me it seems as if the area where the 7'' screen is at now is bigger then what i have stock. or is the dash kit just make it look bigger


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is an ingenious idea nice job I been thinking of something similar but this seems like it will be worth far more when it comes saving money 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

The bezel kit comes with a bezel that is made for a 7" display... so yes the area is larger after the swap.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

best Idea yet / samsung oushines again found a shinie new dime on the ground


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome install, Looks great! Does the housing come with installation instruction?I would like to do this mostly for GPS and music video integration and was just wondering if your tablet is connected using a wireless(3g/4g) connection or if your GPS app has phsyical maps on it.I have a Nexus 7 and am seriously debating doing this install


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I ran across a free navigation system in the Google Play market that allows you to download maps ahead of time. It does all the routing computations and works using only the device's GPS. Not as smooth of an interface as Google Navigator for Android, but it doesn't require a cell connection to operate either.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What's the app called.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Navfree USA: Free Satnav


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

The bezel package comes with a very basic installation paper lol search for aftermarket radio installation and it will show you all the trim pieces and screws required to install. 

I'm currently using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable ran to the AUX port in the console for sound and the original usb sync cable from the tablet connected to a USB extension cable to a USB cigarette charger for power. I'd like to hard wire a USB into the missing one in the console in the future though. I used the original cable to allow for syncing by connecting to my laptop for large transfers (movies or lots of music) but I can get a wifi signal from my driveway... or from hot spots.

This is a permanent installation at this point but I'm looking into a way to make it removable. Since it is permanent... if your device turns off you have no access to the power button. Mine died due to not driving enough to keep it charged (2 miles to work lol). So while messing with it I noticed if I pulled the top left area of the bezel toward me and pushed up... it hit the power button... this allows me to turn it off and on now. I'm looking into an option to hinge the bezel and allow for a holder inside the dash and then the bezel could be moved to access the tablet.

I use the NAV free USA and it works great. Bonus is that even when you aren't listening to the tablet (XM/Radio/CD) that the device outputs the turn directions through the speakers of the tablet and you can still hear it. Routing directions aren't always the most logical but they are the shortest (so it might make you turn down weird roads in town instead of the easiest way) but it reroutes very quickly. The address search has yet to put the marker where I'm going, but you can tap a spot on the map and it pins it and you click ROUTE HERE and you are off. Just get the map near where you go and you can always move the screen some and use that method.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

is 7" the opening a full double din?

i'm curious to see if one of these will fit up top with the relocated stock screen, in addition to a single din unit replacing stock stereo.
AppRadio 2 (SPH-DA100) - <b>NEW!</b> - In-Dash iPhone® 4/4S and Android™ Compatible Car Receiver with 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch Screen, Built-In Bluetooth for Hands-Free Calling, and On-Screen Access to Compatible Smartphone


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

The opening of the 7" bezel isn't a double din... there's only a little space behind it. If you buy the aftermarket stereo bezel kit then you can install a double din, but not through this method.

Update on the removable option... It's not an option. Not that I can see through this method that is. Also there is a small grommet at the bottom of the console compartment that I was able to use to allow access to run the audio cable inside. 

And last but definitely not least... by using an app TASKER... I am not able to have the tablet automatically adjust the brightness according to time of day and screen time out by wether the power is on or not and most importantly... it automatically pauses the music when I lose power (ie. turn off the car and open the door). These are only a few of the possibilities that you can use this app for. Unfortunately it is a paid app but there is a trial (free for 7 days) that you can use to determine if you want to purchase.


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi mate,
this is fantastic setup
i am going to try this....I want to know which 7 inch tablet are u using?
so that I can get a proper measure of which tab to buy
thank u


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 

It was the smallest one that still allowed for a micro sd card and GPS at the time. I have found some online that would probably work too and save a bit of money but it's a bit late for that now since I already have this one. I suggest a black one since the 7" opening isn't the exactly 7" of the screen and if you have the white like I do, you will have a sliver of white at the top and bottom of the screen (had black tape edging the white out previously but removed it while trying to make the tablet removable)... I need to redo that when I get my new cables in I ordered.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a couple of questions can this run amps for system and caponet speakers
And hiw would that be done 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for ur answer
I am looking at viewsonic viewpad 7, way u think about that?
it is a bit smaller that galaxy tab, but I think it will fit properly...what is ur opinion, smaller the better ?
It's is cheaper around 150$
I think I will get the bezel for 50$


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Viewsonic Viewpad 7 vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0

Processor 600mhz vs. 1Ghz Dual Core
Ram 512 mb vs. 1GB
Storage 512 mb vs. 8 GB
Resolution 800x480 vs. 1024x600
Android 2.2 vs. 4.0
Battery 3240mAh vs. 4000 mAh

In my opinion the Samsung is far worth the extra money since you will have to invest in a memory card just to use it for almost anything so the difference in price is not worth the lower resolution, slower processor and less ram and the difference in battery size.

As for cost... believe I saw it in the black friday ads for about $170


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Also keep I'm mind there's rumors of $100 tablets coming out if you're on a budget. I'd wait till at least black Friday to buy


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

Does the stock screen impede your vision since you moved it on top of the dash? Also, where are you getting your cables and such from? Thanks.


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

Screen not blocking view but there is a glare on the windshield from the display (easy fix with a tinted cover which I have yet to get lol)

Cables -
Sync cable is the one that came with the tablet
Display cable extension came with the bezel kit
Extended USB and Audio came from Amazon

Purchased a 2a USB charger (cig adapter) and it charges faster.


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome info! Thanks!


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

wmschoonover said:


> Viewsonic Viewpad 7 vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
> 
> Processor 600mhz vs. 1Ghz Dual Core
> Ram 512 mb vs. 1GB
> ...


that is true, but i just want the tab to provide GPS, play music, play video, USB On the go and also make a call from car....that is all
So Viewpad 7 perfectly fits my needs and budget


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so how would I run an amp of of tge tablet would 3.5mm to rca work.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Put the bluetooth pdim in and use the tablet's bluetooth. Sound quality is far superior. Face it, you're already modifying the stock radio when you put table in so you might as well replace the PDIM at the same time.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so how will that hook up to an amp sorry this is not my strong suit

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It won't, you hook it up to your stereo which is hooked up to your amp.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is pretty amazing! I am going to try and do it myself.

EDIT: I have a speaker where you mounted the stereo. Will I have to remove that?


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hi. very nice system you got there. since i have a aftermarket navigation system in the cruze with gps, dvd, sdmmc, usb, blutetooth etc etc etc...what i want to do is to put the tablet in the upper dash, where you mounted the oem screen. that acessorie is to small to mount the tablet in the upper dash isnt it?i have seen somewhere an acessorie like that but a litle bigger, so we can install a tablet in the upper dash. anyone knows where to buy?thanks


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

MIPS64 - Unless you can find a way to perforate that aftermarket housing so that the speaker could still play... then I'd assume it would require removing it. The housing just snaps into place after the tray/storage compartment is removed but since I didn't have the speaker, I have no way to confirm what is needed to be done to use it.

MIPS64 and nosidefcp - An alternative mounting method is a tablet mount I found online that actually connects into the CD slot. Not sure of the name, but the tablet wouldn't be permanently mounted and you just tighten the mount and it grips just inside the edges of the CD slot. The tablet would block some of the buttons of the radio but still allow access to the OEM screen wether the smaller displays or the Nav screen. But no nosidefcp... it's too small to mount the tablet inside as is... you might be able to modify it but that would probably require some detailed fab time.


----------



## m8st2ng (Nov 28, 2012)

I am doing the same mod. But instead of buying a tablet, I will be using the nokia lumia 810. I will fabricate/modify the original infotainment bezel to accept the nokia wireless charging plate so no need to mess with extra cables. And the plus side will be I can take the phone with me.


----------



## m8st2ng (Nov 28, 2012)

Plus one more thing, nokia has cool apps that allow for turn by turn direction without data plan


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

wmschoonover said:


> Tablet is a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (smallest one I could find and it's a close fit.
> 
> Screen protector on the tablet first then doublesided (permanent) tape. Will require slowly cutting tape then removing screen protector to remove the tablet.
> 
> ...


The link above is for the stock display right? So where did you get the mount for the Tablet? This project really interests me!


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

That kit includes both, it relocates the stock green and black display to the top and then you mount the tablet that goes in place of where the stock radio display used to be.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you ever hard-wire the power so you don't need the power outlet?


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I have everything I need to hardwire the tablet, but I've been waiting for the weather to straighten up before diving into it. I even have a way to access the USB in the event I want to connect it to my laptop for adding music etc. But there is always the option of KIES wifi or other bluetooth/wifi transfers. 

I'm also planning to move my aftermarket Bluetooth into the area of the dome light so that I can hide the mic next to the Onstar one to make it easier for the passenger to talk if the situation arises. 

I did also add a Bluetooth OBDII module and I'm running TORQUE on the tablet and it monitors all sorts of engine gauges, rpm, pressures, etc. (currently I just have it setup to duplicate the instrument panel)


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

WHAT! No Videos?

No Step By Step pics?

WTH?

LOL!

I really like the idea.

The one question I have is, can you show me, tell me, what the size of the hole is when you removed the factory screen?

What kind of room is there?

Thanks.

EDIT: I just found this combo for the Navigation. This is an excellent setup.

http://www.magellangps.com/Products/RoadMate/Magellan-RoadMate-1700-LM-Camera-Solution-Hard-Bundle


----------



## Ak14523 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can you give us a rough guide for this? Like the steps we need to take, holes we need to drill, and where how we need to wire things.. I'm a serious rookie when it comes to this kinda stuff, so it'd help a lot!

I would be more than happy make some donations for your effort!


----------



## huntin4hitters (Feb 5, 2013)

:3tens: this is awesome lol. if only i knew how to wire all that haha


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

There are no holes to drill... there is no modifications other than removing a couple tabs of plastic off the bezel kit I linked to early in the thread and cutting a rectangle for the data cable to slide into. It's all double sided tape and just routing the wires in and out of the gaps of the radio to the AUX port in the console. There is a rubber grommet in the bottom of it that I passed the wire through. The only wiring other than that would be how you connect your power source. Like I said before... USE A 2AMP CHARGER otherwise you will not be able to keep the tablet charged when you aren't using the vehicle. I'm going to tap into the rear AUX CHARGING PORT (AKA back seat cig lighter plug) and connect an add on 12volt plug. Then plug my charger into it and plug the USB OBcable into it. That way it's easily removed later if necessary and if ever needed I can replace the charger in the event of it going bad. 

OBDII sensor just plugs into your data port and it's bluetooth to the tablet.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Something like this in a micro usb would be great Amazon.com: Garmin Nuvi Hardwire Cable (Mini-USB connector) for Garmin Nuvi: GPS & Navigation I have one for my GPS hooked to a fuse adapter, turns on and off with the car. Looking at the dimensions of the Nexus 7 v Galaxy 2 the Nexus looks to be .2 in longer. You said that the Galaxy was a tight fit, is that to much to play with? Nexus has built in GPS. Any rate what a awesome mod you did here, did you try to connect via usb with the tablet? My only thought is it would be a trickle charge, just a thought.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I really wish there was a how-to for this, and a list of accessories that are needed! This would be a very cost efficient solution to all of us who do not have factory Navigation, and do not want to from the $1000 needed for an OEM device!!!


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Never mind the usb idea, would play just like a flash drive. One thing I forgot to ask is did you have the standard radio? And what year is your cruze? I have an 2011 just doesn't look like it would work. I guess looking at the website it's 2008 - 2010. Bummer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Sometime here in the next few weeks I will probably be doing a similar install using a different tablet wi-fi only tablet and the previously mentioned components. I am planning on having it access data from my mobile hotspot using smart actions on the phone and the tablet while driving or from wifi when it is parked, since I am able to. I already have done the bluetooth PDIM upgrade and tested it on my current tablet and it works fine. The tablet just got ordered yesterday but unfortunately it is Chinese New Year and they are not processing orders or shipping anything until after the 16th, (I think) so I'll probably order the install kit next week or over the weekend. I'll do my best to include some details and pictures in order to help answer questions as best as possible. 

I'll report back more as I progress because I would like to share with others how to make this happen.


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

My Cruze is a 2012 LS. Stock radio. The site for the bezel doesn't include the current years but it's the right one.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Does your bezel look the same as previous year model Cruze? I'm saying probably but there are plenty of pictures on the site here to compare. If they look the same then it should be the same.


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I just reinstalled the tablet system. Hard wired the power supply and hid everything the best that was possible. I took pictures throughout the process so I will try to write up a full install guide soon.

In the entire modification.... I only modified one thing and everything else can be removed to stock if needed. One rectangle cut out for the data usb cable to connect to the tablet... about the size of an iPod connector (since the Samsung uses a 30 pin connector that looks identical to an iPod cable)


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I would love a step by step guide for this, I want to install an iPad Mini in my dash, I didnt get the navigation on my 2012 LTZ cruze. I have an iPad mounted on the side of the passenger seat railing, but want to make it a little nicer looking by actually installing an ipad in the headunit itself. 

Retina LTE iPad Mounted in my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome, I'm waiting on the slow boat from China for my tablet right now. Chinese new years slowed down everything, lol. I think I might have it by the end of the week and once I get some shipping confirmation on it I will probably get the bezel and stuff ordered. :goodjob:


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Ordered the kit Thursday so I could install my Samsung tablet in my car. Got a shipping number the next day and it shows departure from California on the Thursday the 14th. Should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## thorpee (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks to wmschoonover information, I have just completed the same thing










I took heaps of photos of the install process so I may turn it into a step by step guide if anyone's interested?
This is for an Australian Holden Cruze so the steering wheel is on the right. Used the same kit as wmschoonover though so I think that's the only difference with it.


----------



## thorpee (Mar 10, 2013)

All images uploaded now - here's the album: Holden Cruze Android In-Dash System - Imgur


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Since you can't take out the device how do you turn it on? I've talked to someone about getting that bracket and putting an iPad Mini in my cruze, but I am curious how I am going to hit the sleep/wake button at the top of the iPad.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

In my case I use Tasker to detect if the tablet is on the charger or not and turn the radios (wifi, bluetooth, GPS) and screen on or off accordingly. If the battery goes dead, I have to remove the vent shroud (which can be done with a strong grip and removal of no other items) so that I can stick my finger behind the bezel and hit the power button. Mounting the tablet upside down really helped in that respect.

Now that I've sorted out my charger, tasker, and a multitude of other things, I haven't had to use the power button in about a month.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the screen opening?


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

thorpee said:


> All images uploaded now - here's the album: Holden Cruze Android In-Dash System - Imgur


Hey thorpee how did you get the top cubby on the dash out? are there screws holding it in or do you just pull it out? same thing with the center cubby where the headphone jack is does it just pop out?


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm planning on installing an iPad where you have your tablet mounted, one thing I am concerned about is heat. I live in North Carolina and it can get kinda hot. Is there anyway to get some air going to the back of the assembly? Don't want to damage the iPad with the car getting hot with the windows rolled up.


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

iPad Mini is 7.95" or so I think, it won't fit, I'd really recommend you use an Asus or a Google Nexux 7


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic. I've been thinking about a carputer but probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

wmschoonover said:


> The opening of the 7" bezel isn't a double din... there's only a little space behind it. If you buy the aftermarket stereo bezel kit then you can install a double din, but not through this method.
> 
> Update on the removable option... It's not an option. Not that I can see through this method that is. Also there is a small grommet at the bottom of the console compartment that I was able to use to allow access to run the audio cable inside.
> 
> And last but definitely not least... by using an app TASKER... I am not able to have the tablet automatically adjust the brightness according to time of day and screen time out by wether the power is on or not and most importantly... it automatically pauses the music when I lose power (ie. turn off the car and open the door). These are only a few of the possibilities that you can use this app for. Unfortunately it is a paid app but there is a trial (free for 7 days) that you can use to determine if you want to purchase.



Could be so kind as to give instructions on how to change the power settings to work like this install would need them to be? I bought the app and I am SO lost on how to make anything work!!!


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I love this idea. I am going to start looking into it. My only concern is the on/off function of the tablet.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I use torque on my phone. I would like to use tasker to make the phone function as i wish, with the app opening when the car is powered on and the turning off and the phone going to sleep when power is off. could anyone help me make this happen in tasker...i am lost in the program..lol


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

fook n a dude! ..... Waaay outta my league but nice. Can you fix the obamacare site....:th_salute:


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Why go thru all the **** trouble when aliexpress now sells head units with a9 dual core / 4.0 ics ...for less than $400

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, after playing with a few things, i found this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launcher.pro.plugin&hl=en that is easy and does what i need it to do. This is all just with my phone though. So it might work with less hassle for a tablet install too.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks to the OP. I installed my Galaxy tab 3 7.0 about two weeks ago. I absolutely love it. I used autoexec and stay alive from the play store (each about $1.50) to manage the charging events and key off. Every Cruze should have this in the dash.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

That's what I have. How hard was it to put the dash?


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought about putting a tablet in my Cruze but I can not stand the way the factory display relocation kit looks up on the top of the dash. If there was a way to mirror the display to the Tablet it would be awesome.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

@dfwtxpatrick the install was easy. I used clear double sided tape and the supplied strap with the kit. There was some plastic that had to come out but it was soft and cut with a sharp knife.

@louierocko I think its something you'd need to see in person. It was something I wasn't sure about but once the tablet has your attention you never really use that screen. I find its actually too bright at night. But it borders the height of a heads up display so I don't have to look down for it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I want to do this, but I don't want to have to trim my tablet. Anyone know how well a Galaxy Tab 3 would fit?


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> I want to do this, but I don't want to have to trim my tablet. Anyone know how well a Galaxy Tab 3 would fit?


I have a 7" tab3 and no trimming was required.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

dthomp2366 said:


> I have a 7" tab3 and no trimming was required.


Awesome, I might have to do this then.


----------



## eschan (Apr 7, 2014)

dthomp2366 said:


> I have a 7" tab3 and no trimming was required.


Quick question, I have a galaxy tab 3 and I was wondering how you managed to get around the home and back buttons not being in the taskbar like the tab 2. Are you using a custom launcher with this feature?


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

eschan said:


> Quick question, I have a galaxy tab 3 and I was wondering how you managed to get around the home and back buttons not being in the taskbar like the tab 2. Are you using a custom launcher with this feature?


There is an app in the play store called back button. This app allows you to have the buttons on screen. You can resize and move the icons wherever you want as well. I believe that app was free.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing this with a 7" GPS unit/backup camera combo, but not sure how I would be able to access the power button once it was in the dash


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> I'm thinking about doing this with a 7" GPS unit/backup camera combo, but not sure how I would be able to access the power button once it was in the dash


What is the name of such a device? A back up camera would be nice but I love the tablet being there. I might get a rearview mirror with the camera screen in it. The GPS on my tablet is way better than my phone. :/


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just finished installing a Asus nexus 7

Its slightly bigger than the Samsung tab tablets so to get the audio run I soldered the wires to the motherboard instead of using the plug









I then soldered on to the power switch and extended the wires down to this red momentary switch 









And the switch to the right of it is for manual control of charging. The tablet automatically charges when the car is on though


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

HoPo99 said:


> Just finished installing a Asus nexus 7
> 
> Its slightly bigger than the Samsung tab tablets so to get the audio run I soldered the wires to the motherboard instead of using the plug
> 
> ...


Dope install!


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

Where are people getting the mount for the tablet, the part number in the beginning of the thread is no good anymore


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

dthomp2366 said:


> What is the name of such a device? A back up camera would be nice but I love the tablet being there. I might get a rearview mirror with the camera screen in it. The GPS on my tablet is way better than my phone. :/


Here's what I'm looking at:
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-...vi-2798lmt-with-backup-camera/prod150565.html

http://www.magellangps.com/Store/RoadMate/Magellan-RoadMate-9055-LM

I am mainly only looking to integrate GPS and a backup camera into the dash. The Magellan has A/V inputs for movies and such, IF that was something I ever wanted to try out.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> Here's what I'm looking at:
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-...vi-2798lmt-with-backup-camera/prod150565.html
> 
> Magellan RoadMate 9055-LM
> ...


That looks sweet! A back up camera would be nice but coming from my Cobalt SS I can see everything behind me now. LOL


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

wmschoonover said:


> I just reinstalled the tablet system. Hard wired the power supply and hid everything the best that was possible. I took pictures throughout the process so I will try to write up a full install guide soon.
> 
> In the entire modification.... I only modified one thing and everything else can be removed to stock if needed. One rectangle cut out for the data usb cable to connect to the tablet... about the size of an iPod connector (since the Samsung uses a 30 pin connector that looks identical to an iPod cable)


Have you been able to work on the How-To Write up? Also, do you have a link or name of the USB adapter you used from Amazon?


----------



## rohinsadh (Aug 28, 2012)

Can some please put some pix for the install - a video would be wonderful :coolpics:


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought I had found a kit on eBay and after ordering it April 18th I just got an email today may 1st saying they were out of stock indefinitely.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

dthomp2366 said:


> That looks sweet! A back up camera would be nice but coming from my Cobalt SS I can see everything behind me now. LOL


Just discovered that my AAA membership gets me a 20% discount on Magellan GPS units if you order it through the AAA website (which routes directly over to Magellan's site). 

So it appears that this is the route I will be taking for my dash install


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> Just discovered that my AAA membership gets me a 20% discount on Magellan GPS units if you order it through the AAA website (which routes directly over to Magellan's site).
> 
> So it appears that this is the route I will be taking for my dash install


Sweet deal! Can't wait to see the install. I'm considering the rear view mirror with the screen for a camera. I can't fade the 500 dollar price tag for it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I'm looking at something like this when I do the Android install:
http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Tran...00973&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+backup+camera


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I'm looking at something like this when I do the Android install:
> http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Tran...00973&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+backup+camera


How are you getting the feed on the tablet?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Mick said:


> How are you getting the feed on the tablet?


Something like this

http://youtu.be/V-gLrqUHATQ

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> How are you getting the feed on the tablet?


The actual one I am looking at is Bluetooth


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

dthomp2366 said:


> Sweet deal! Can't wait to see the install. I'm considering the rear view mirror with the screen for a camera. I can't fade the 500 dollar price tag for it.


My buddy has the screen in his rear view mirror on his Acadia and it's friggin sweet, but I can't dump $500 either.

I did find this, but I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for, and have had very little luck with auto parts from eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-dim-re...-Toyota-Nissan-/180895769591?fits=Model:Cruze


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I'm looking at something like this when I do the Android install:
> http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Tran...00973&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+backup+camera


Would a license plate mounted camera get in the way of accessing the trunk lid button? It looked questionable when I was first exploring the option


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Something like this
> 
> Nexus 7 Backup Camera - UVC Video grabber - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my Thumbs.


How would you charge if that adapter is in the USB port? I still have access to my USB from the tablet near the cigarette lighter plug by the shifter boot so it could work but thats an extra step to connect and start that app. By then, I would've got the car in the parking spot. LOL


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> Would a license plate mounted camera get in the way of accessing the trunk lid button? It looked questionable when I was first exploring the option


I don't think so. The button stick outs kind of far from the tag unless the camera is massive.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

dthomp2366 said:


> How would you charge if that adapter is in the USB port? I still have access to my USB from the tablet near the cigarette lighter plug by the shifter boot so it could work but thats an extra step to connect and start that app. By then, I would've got the car in the parking spot. LOL


You could use a USB hub. One port for video feed and the other for powered charging via a switched fuse.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Zach.K said:


> Something like this
> 
> http://youtu.be/V-gLrqUHATQ
> 
> ...





Dragonsys said:


> The actual one I am looking at is Bluetooth


See my post previous post.

Anyone buy the kit for the tablet yet? The instructions are Joke! Not sure if double sided tape alone will work. Doesn't have anything to sit on.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> Would a license plate mounted camera get in the way of accessing the trunk lid button? It looked questionable when I was first exploring the option


I don't use the trunk button, so I'm not real concerned about it


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> See my post previous post.


Well, with Bluetooth, it will transmit to the tablet, like the torque app does, or am I just missing your meaning?



Mick said:


> Anyone buy the kit for the tablet yet? The instructions are Joke! Not sure if double sided tape alone will work. Doesn't have anything to sit on.


Not yet, I plan on getting it mid June or so...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The video feed had like 2-3 second delay in the videos I saw. But I think it had to do more with the app than the wireless feed. Not sure.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> See my post previous post.
> 
> Anyone buy the kit for the tablet yet? The instructions are Joke! Not sure if double sided tape alone will work. Doesn't have anything to sit on.


The kit came with no real instructions. You have to figure out the proper orientation of the display harness extender although the number one pin is marked. I also needed to screw together the mounts that hold the small screen into the new enclosure. Everything else you kind of have to get creative. The OPs posts helped me alot. The rest was figuring out where I wanted to run the wires. The charge port of the tablet is not accessible while the tablet is in the dash without removing some of the soft plastic on the side. I'll try and get pictures this weekend. My galaxy tab 3 fit without any modifications to the tablet. Also I used clear double sided tape and one of the straps that came with the kit to ensure the tablet wouldn't move but really the tape does a great job.

Hopes this helps anyone about to try this.  It is very much worth it for the small amount of confusion the kit brings.


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

On my nexus 7 13, I had to remove the back panel of the tablet and do a little trimming of the area to get it to fit. For a 7" tablet it's fairly long. Also since it was so long I used automotive mounting tape to mount it to the dash kit because I had to cut the tabs off to get it to fit. The double sided tape is very strong and it seems to be a very solid mount.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoping not to do any trimming to my tablet. I'd like to use it after I get bored with the set up or be able to sell it. 
Might have to trim the inside of the dash though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You Goofer Balls still trying to obtain a perfect fit with a tablet in yer dashboards , Dang I thought I killed this idea off ! Build a Deployant and be done with this double sided tape .. me tablet floats it likes to float .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Brian,








Without perfectionist, the world would be mediocre.


----------



## CMillet86 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did not have to trim the tablet, I shaved away part of the dash is what I meant. I did have to remove the back cover on my tablet though. I went with the nexus 7 and I'm using Timurs kernal that is meant for fixed installations. Automatically comes on when key is on, automatically shuts off when key is off and goes into a firm sleep where it can't be woke up until the key is on. Works very slick.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I see. Never heard of that kernel, is there something similar for tab 3?

I got tasker but haven't figured it out yet. The videos on it have a version totally different than mine.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Timur's Kernal is specific for the Nexus 7
Timur's Kernel - USB ROM - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

JY Custom CCRUZ-30 Digital Display Housing Kit

can someone with this part take measurements of the dimensions of the viewing area? i am thinking about making another plate, and just adding a old android cell phone up there to run torque on. i could hardwire for power and everything. just want to know whe dimensions of the opening so i could know if it would work.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I have it, I will measure when I get home unless someone beats me too it. Its sitting on the counter starting at me, think I'm going to steal my sons tab for this project.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

that would be awesome Zach


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Evofire said:


> JY Custom CCRUZ-30 Digital Display Housing Kit
> 
> can someone with this part take measurements of the dimensions of the viewing area? i am thinking about making another plate, and just adding a old android cell phone up there to run torque on. i could hardwire for power and everything. just want to know whe dimensions of the opening so i could know if it would work.


Do you have the base radio? If yes, then that opening is the same size as the one in your dash. If no, then hopefully Zach will get it for you soon 
eyeballing it, I would say about 1.5" tall by 4" wide


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Do you have the base radio? If yes, then that opening is the same size as the one in your dash. If no, then hopefully Zach will get it for you soon
> eyeballing it, I would say about 1.5" tall by 4" wide


For the green screen thats right, but the new faceplate that goes into the dash is about the same size of the entire faceplate that surrounds the green screen.

EDIT: By being the same size I mean the opening on the new one is the roughly the same size of the entire green screen and faceplate combined.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys I know it looks to be similar. I just want to verify. My plan is to leave everything stock where it is, and use my old HTC DNA phone to put up top and run things from up there. Hardwired for power, and using bluetooth for torque and things like that. I am sure that there would be mods needed to the new housing for it to work, but I think it would be cool .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> For the green screen thats right, but the new faceplate that goes into the dash is about the same size of the entire faceplate that surrounds the green screen.
> 
> EDIT: By being the same size I mean the opening on the new one is the roughly the same size of the entire green screen and faceplate combined.


I was going off the link he posted, which only had the relocation for the OE screen, and not the 7" opening to replace it.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I was going off the link he posted, which only had the relocation for the OE screen, and not the 7" opening to replace it.



and you are correct sir.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> I was going off the link he posted, which only had the relocation for the OE screen, and not the 7" opening to replace it.


Ok I missed that, I looked at the link but failed to scroll the whole page. 

So OP which are you needing measured then?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Zack, I need the display opening on the part in the link measuered. where the STOCK display goes when relocated


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Gotcha. I'm off work in a bit when I get home I'll post it. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

5 7\8" X 1 5\8" ID. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I say ID and that's measured from the inside of the shroud.


Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

wow. it seems bigger then that...thanks zack. can you take some pics of yours with a measuring tape in the position you took the numbers from?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I just have to say these were some difficult images to capture with the camera, rule and new cover. 



Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Zach, do you think it could be modified to make the opening bigger, and bring the screen closer to the front?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Evofire said:


> Zach, do you think it could be modified to make the opening bigger, and bring the screen closer to the front?


Yes, if you notice in the pictures from the bottom, there are 3 screws, those hold in the center champagne piece. Remove those screws, and it will enable you to remove the whole champagne trim piece for a larger more forward fit. Just would require some mod work to secure your device in place and make it look more presentable.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

nice. i am going to order this on payday.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

My dash kit should be delivered today, is there anything else I need to get, such as a USB plug, etc?
I have a Galaxy Tab3 which I am going to be using.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> My dash kit should be delivered today, is there anything else I need to get, such as a USB plug, etc?
> I have a Galaxy Tab3 which I am going to be using.


If I remember correctly you need a right angle USB and Audio cable. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice.. Have everything just sitting in my living room for like 2 months now..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> My dash kit should be delivered today, is there anything else I need to get, such as a USB plug, etc?
> I have a Galaxy Tab3 which I am going to be using.


Get a good screen protector that doesn't attract fingerprints. You won't need a right angle usb since you'll still need to dremmel a piece of the plastic off.

You want to discuss tasker scenes, shoot me a pm.




SportBilly said:


> Nice.. Have everything just sitting in my living room for like 2 months now..


It's actually a lot easier that it seems. It sat in my room for months because I thought it would be a long process. One weekend, the night ended earlier than I'm used to so I decided to install it. Had it in, in less than an hour.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> Get a good screen protector that doesn't attract fingerprints. You won't need a right angle usb since you'll still need to dremmel a piece of the plastic off.
> 
> You want to discuss tasker scenes, shoot me a pm.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I might try it this Sunday..


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> You won't need a right angle usb since you'll still need to dremmel a piece of the plastic off.


What do I need to dremmel off on the Tab3? Others who posted saying they used the Tab3, it fit without trimming.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> What do I need to dremmel off on the Tab3? Others who posted saying they used the Tab3, it fit without trimming.


This is what I was told as well, someone posted the build on the FB group a while back, and he said to use the right angle plugs had pictures of it all as well.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> This is what I was told as well, someone posted the build on the FB group a while back, and he said to use the right angle plugs had pictures of it all as well.


FB needs a better search tool
lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> What do I need to dremmel off on the Tab3? Others who posted saying they used the Tab3, it fit without trimming.


No not the tab, the plastic piece that separates the dash home from the a.c. vents. 

Seen here but on the right side.








I tried a right angle usb but it was too thick still.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> No not the tab, the plastic piece that separates the dash home from the a.c. vents.
> 
> Seen here but on the right side.
> View attachment 99506
> ...


Ahhh ok, thanks


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

What apps is everyone using? I have my set of defaults, but wonder if there is something that goes really well with the Cruze.

My "defaults" are: Google Maps/Scout for Nav, aCar, Torque Pro, Tasker, Where's My Droid & Back Button


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

dthomp2366 said:


> There is an app in the play store called back button. This app allows you to have the buttons on screen. You can resize and move the icons wherever you want as well. I believe that app was free.


It doesn't replicate the settings button though. So when in an app such as Torque, which takes advantage of this button, the Back Button app won't work. Trying to find one that does have this functionality as it makes it very difficult to get into the settings for Torque.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

See if you can find an app that allows you to change what the back button does. For instance, a single press does whatever the currently playing app allows for as normal. A double press, however, would be used to override this and return to home screen or whatever. iPhone has an app like this in Cydia for jailbroken devices. It worked flawlessly too.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> See if you can find an app that allows you to change what the back button does. For instance, a single press does whatever the currently playing app allows for as normal. A double press, however, would be used to override this and return to home screen or whatever. iPhone has an app like this in Cydia for jailbroken devices. It worked flawlessly too.


I have not found any app that has the functionality of the button I need. There are ways around it, they just usually have way too many clicks to get there, and I'm being lazy (plus I don't want to have to play around to find them again every time I need in the app settings).


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There's one called pie control but you'll need root. If you don't want to root, turn on the assistant menu under settings> device> accessibility> mobility.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> There's one called pie control but you'll need root. If you don't want to root, turn on the assistant menu under settings> device> accessibility> mobility.


Yeah, trying not to root. I will check out the mobility setting, thanks.


----------



## wlynn (Jun 17, 2014)

Mick said:


> There's one called pie control but you'll need root. If you don't want to root, turn on the assistant menu under settings> device> accessibility> mobility.


I think you're talking about LMT launcher which has the pie controls and gesture controls + long and short presses of keys.. But like you said you need root. I have LMT launcher installed on the Nexus 7 in my Cruze - hands down one of the best controls Ive tried.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oha8ijaD9dc


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Those of you running rooted devices, are you running a custom ROM as well?
I'm debating running CM, just to remove the TouchWiz. I normally like TouchWiz (I know I'm in the very few who do), but I don't really take advantage of it on the tablet in the car.


----------



## wlynn (Jun 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Those of you running rooted devices, are you running a custom ROM as well?
> I'm debating running CM, just to remove the TouchWiz. I normally like TouchWiz (I know I'm in the very few who do), but I don't really take advantage of it on the tablet in the car.


No custom rom like CM, but I am running Timur's Kernel for Nexus 7 (2nd gen) with Apex Launcher, LMT launcher, and UCCW.

https://timur.mobi/timurs-kernel-n7-2013/


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I have not found any app that has the functionality of the button I need. There are ways around it, they just usually have way too many clicks to get there, and I'm being lazy (plus I don't want to have to play around to find them again every time I need in the app settings).


Well I found one, there is a Root version and a No Root version, the only problem is it does not currently have a button to open the Notification Bar, so I use this for it.

I am sticking with the stock ROM, since there is not a good one for the Sprint Tab3 currently, but I have rooted it. This allows me to use Tasker/Secure Settings to set airplane mode to save battery.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Just root the device. There is no issues surrounding root access. You can always unroot or flash back to stock if you need to. It's all pretty quick and easy.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> It doesn't replicate the settings button though. So when in an app such as Torque, which takes advantage of this button, the Back Button app won't work. Trying to find one that does have this functionality as it makes it very difficult to get into the settings for Torque.


I've never needed the "menu" button in torque. What options does this allow you to configure? I'll look for another app to recommend tonight.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> Just root the device. There is no issues surrounding root access. You can always unroot or flash back to stock if you need to. It's all pretty quick and easy.


If this was directed at me, I already rooted the device, as mentioned in my above post. I know it is rather easy, and I know it can be undone, but the problem with the tablet I am using, is the ROMs and Flashes for it are rather slim at the moment (no fully functional ROMs at all yet)



dthomp2366 said:


> I've never needed the "menu" button in torque. What options does this allow you to configure? I'll look for another app to recommend tonight.


It makes it easier to get to the settings for torque, it is not needed. I found an app that replicates this button, which I posted above. The app works very well in the free version (root & non-root editions), but I upgraded to Pro so I could customize the buttons more.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

I installed my tab 3 finally. Mine has a setting to bring the buttons on screen. I might sell the hole set up tho..


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> I installed my tab 3 finally. Mine has a setting to bring the buttons on screen. I might sell the hole set up tho..


Really? Where is this setting, I will have to see if I can find it on mine.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Really? Where is this setting, I will have to see if I can find it on mine.


Ummmmm..



Mick said:


> If you don't want to root, turn on the assistant menu under settings> device> accessibility> mobility.


:sly:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Mick said:


> Ummmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> :sly:


hahahaha, I forgot you posted that, thanks Mick


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nbd


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

I really hate the idea of 2 displays, can you just hide the secondary display back behind the dash? Once you get the setting you want with everything, you don't really need access to the display do you?

Secondly, where and for how much can I find the small oem display?

I have the Unavi radio installed in my Cruze and don't really care for the UI, hence why I'm looking into this. I also have a Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD from my old car, so I want to sell both of them to fund this install.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

EcoCruzen said:


> I really hate the idea of 2 displays, can you just hide the secondary display back behind the dash? Once you get the setting you want with everything, you don't really need access to the display do you?
> 
> Secondly, where and for how much can I find the small oem display?
> 
> I have the Unavi radio installed in my Cruze and don't really care for the UI, hence why I'm looking into this. I also have a Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD from my old car, so I want to sell both of them to fund this install.


I ran it into the glove box. Never needed but easy to access if needed. Wires week go over or under the a.c. tube behind the glove.


----------



## Bammeh (Mar 17, 2012)

Do the steering wheel controls allow you to change songs, etc?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have the steering wheel controls but since you're not replacing the head unit, they will still work. If you are replacing the head unit, there's an adapter sold for some that allows you to keep the controls. Don't have much info on that though. Just something I picked up along the way.


----------

